# error 0x0000135



## prem4u (Mar 14, 2007)

While i am trying to run some programs i am getting error.
Can anyone explain what is it and what is its solution.
i have just formatted my window.

The application failed to initialize properly (0x0000135). Click OK to terminate program.


*img99.imageshack.us/img99/8715/untitledvc1.jpg


----------



## unni (Mar 14, 2007)

A quick Google search suggests that this error occurs if you don't have .NET framework installed in your system. Since you have just installed Windows, most likely, that's the reason. You can get it from Digit CD or download from Microsoft's site.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes. You need to install .NET Framework 1.1 to solve that problem.
Download from here.


----------



## prem4u (Mar 15, 2007)

thx guiys ..let me check..


----------

